# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  "Russian Grammar in Illustrations" by Pekhlivanova

## lolajl

Earlier today I lucked out on a copy of this book at Russia Online (http://www.russia-on-line.com) and now I can see why everyone is raving about it.  The price is very decent and they seem to have a few copies in stock.  Much better than paying like 150.00 bucks than some of the used stores are asking for.  And, this one is 2nd edition, which according to the saleslady, was better than the one on display.  Nobody will be able to pry this book out of my frozen hands.

----------

